# Why Uber's everywhere complain!Why?Why?Why/You all get paid by Uber!



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ubers..Ubers...Ubers....why are all you morons complaining about Uber with such a great Globe company??? Do you all get paid?? so whats the problem? as travis states in a recent interview,Drivers should take responsibility of what and how they operate with a patnership with Uber.What is wrong with all you people in the Uber world as drivers!!!! All you moronic drivers complain and whinge and with no substance.If there is a valid point to bring to the forums then reveal it! Sheeshshsh just cant fathom the clowns bagging Uber,Imagine you all never got paid ?Mindless !!


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Ubers..Ubers...Ubers....why are all you morons complaining about Uber with such a great Globe company??? Do you all get paid?? so whats the problem? as travis states in a recent interview,Drivers should take responsibility of what and how they operate with a patnership with Uber.What is wrong with all you people in the Uber world as drivers!!!! All you moronic drivers complain and whinge and with no substance.If there is a valid point to bring to the forums then reveal it! Sheeshshsh just cant fathom the clowns bagging Uber,Imagine you all never got paid ?Mindless !!


didnt you complain about Uber and then switch to go catch citing your problems with Uber as your reason for switching? What is the point of this thread?


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Did you ever stop to think that if all your drivers are complaining about Uber then perhaps there could be some truth to it? 

Or are you suggesting that all drivers should take responsibility for the rates they charge?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> didnt you complain about Uber and then switch to go catch citing your problems with Uber as your reason for switching? What is the point of this thread?


Thank you for commenting, i have noticed here no one mentions that you Ubers get paid! Imagine you going to your financial institution and have no currency deposited.what will you do? will you continue to work for Uber? You know what you sign up for? you work you get paid,Paid in your account, i was thankful i got paid from Uber no fail! If no earnings deposited then we can all complain,thats my point! uber is what it is,you all know and we can all thank Uber existence has created these forums! If you work for Uber and are passionately involved tochange the nature of Uber then yes go ahead attack and criticise Uber,form a sort of union and try and change itsculture. I personaly dont want to change Uber,it is waht it is and the ned of the day I want to be paid and thank god uber pays!thats my point,only best and perfect thing about Uber is we all get paid on time.Know theothe point about my so called issues are not issues.I had issues and I stop earning for Uber and defected to GoCatch. Gocatch is ok but they are slowly evolving and i speak to the management quite frequent,mmm also i have my own privates,i also work for other ride share joints. All with them is Iget paid and what i want.If its no good for me i move on. Uber s many issues is they have a lot to learn about HR with its drivers.The scales are tipped too much with riders and their inflated ego to rate what they want.But!Major paxs are ok,and the other flawed system is the ratings average of a driver,totaly manipulated and we all know what it does. So there is some other issue a little off track but main point is thank god I got piad from Uber stably.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great post George. My thoughts exactly.
Just saw this after I posted the same sentiment on the Brisbane forum

So much of this forum is filled with drivers who just bash Uber. Bunch of whingers.
If these people worked in any other company,the would have been sacked.
Perhaps thats why they Uber, cos they cant work anywhere else, so they continue with Uber and just whinge all day


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> Great post George. My thoughts exactly.
> Just saw this after I posted the same sentiment on the Brisbane forum
> 
> So much of this forum is filled with drivers who just bash Uber. Bunch of whingers.
> ...


Yes mate thank you..i agree with you at least someoe sees my side 
You have a future mate and its good you thimkout of the box.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Of course they pay on time, most employers do.


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> Of course they pay on time, most employers do.


The corporate hire car industry never pay on time. Some Corporate accounts have 90 day bill cycles. 
Some less some more. Imagine, like many sole traders from different industries still having to chase clients for payment. Not everything is negative although there is never any real balance in these forums anyway.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Coconutz said:


> The corporate hire car industry never pay on time. Some Corporate accounts have 90 day bill cycles.
> Some less some more. Imagine, like many sole traders from different industries still having to chase clients for payment. Not everything is negative although there is never any real balance in these forums anyway.


Yes i know and at least we all get paid if we work for Uber.....thats all i said e end point.and not get off sunject.Yea i understand the if and donts but we GOT PAID!!!!


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Jay is a very happy chappy with his $8 hour, to him it beats the couch. Soon when he calculates the numbers he will see that oops, I got taken for a ride.

Be a slave George, you at least get paid and can eat rice.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

The drivers are a very diverse bunch, with some driving as the income as only a secondary concern. Many, many drivers I have contact with do it to socialise as they work form home alone and uber gives the social experience. Many like me, use the tax advantage of the accelerated depreciation and 'write off' a $20K car to save tax and then to recoup the depreciation from then on and also enjoy the social aspects of uber.
Drivers range from 1, very pissed off and totally unhappy with the system and uber through to 10, very happy and 100% pleased with the current system.
I do not ever recall seeing where uber have ever claimed it to be an option for a full time job, yet the uneducated and unemployable seem to think that uber did state that, take it on full time and then complain. They should be ignore really as they need to 'own' their decision to drive full time and not really 'blame' uber for their failures.



Richie007 said:


> And thanks to this moronics pieces of shits ignorant waste of space that cannot use a calculator, shit is the way it is.
> 
> Yes Uber pays you moron, is it fair, NO is it not fair. That is the complain, do you want to know the reasons?, read any thread here, or google Uber.
> If my day job tomorrow decides to pay me $10 an hour according to you that should be all right?. Because they give me a job and I should be thankfull to have a job. That's where you are wrong, Lots of people will take that job because of desperation and because they need to get food to their tables. But doesn't mean the company is doing right. We have rules here in Australia for those reasons, otherwise will be like China making $1 a day and saying thanks for giving me the opportunity to be exploited.
> ...


Uber paid $2.5 million in tax last year. Best to stick with the truth I think.
http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...y-is-not-under-ato-audit-20161103-gsh37e.html


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> Uber paid $2.5 million in tax last year. Best to stick with the truth I think.
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...y-is-not-under-ato-audit-20161103-gsh37e.html


2.5 million is NOTHING.

They probably have more revenue in a few weeks than that.

Let's be conservative and say Uber pocket an average fee of $4 per trip.

Now let's be extremely conservative and say that only 100,000 Uber trips are taken per week in Australia.

So Uber paid the equivalent of about 6 weeks revenue in tax.

Now look at your own revenue and work out how many weeks equivalent you pay.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

CoolAnt said:


> 2.5 million is NOTHING.
> 
> They probably have more revenue in a few weeks than that.
> 
> ...


on my Uber income? so far, including GST, less than 1 week's revenue


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

CoolAnt said:


> 2.5 million is NOTHING.
> 
> They probably have more revenue in a few weeks than that.
> 
> ...


Tax if paid on taxable income (Revenue less expenses and allowances)

Best to know what youre talking about before being a smart ass


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

$36 mil gross revenues and about $8 mil net I think.


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

Becaus get fine for do job pin always ellegal place half time


----------

